# Toronto Frags 2013



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Saturday October 5, 2013 - Downtown Toronto
SAVE THE DATE!
Potential vendors please contact me via pm.


----------



## HapsCorals (Feb 7, 2013)

Wooo Hooooo !!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh hot Dayum! Thanks marg! For planning this event! Team mjc will definitely attend this event. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup, JT Custom Acrylics is in.

Love that we have these shows closer to home! I don't make the US shows anymore, and really miss them!!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know a guy that might be cooking some lunch at the T.O. Fragfest....


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

J_T said:


> Yup, JT Custom Acrylics is in.
> 
> Love that we have these shows closer to home! I don't make the US shows anymore, and really miss them!!!


it was nice to put a face to the name.
I was the guy asking about a repair to an acrylic tank and impressed with the acrylic hindge.

thanks 
vic

marked October 5 on my calendar


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!!! Im in Margaret


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

swissgaurd said:


> it was nice to put a face to the name.
> I was the guy asking about a repair to an acrylic tank and impressed with the acrylic hindge.
> 
> thanks
> ...


Its nice to put faces, and names together!

Drop me a line. Still think that it will be a fast patch job on that tank! Probably a good idea to shoot some pictures of it.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

am in! pm sent! cant wait!!!!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the enthusiasm and support!
In less than 48 hours, 16 vendors have already confirmed... 
Crazy!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Will there be an auction? Perhaps every entry for frags be $1 and colonies $5...

Just a thought. I do like the fact of having vendors and seeing the best stuff out there but having an auction would be great too...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Will there be an auction? Perhaps every entry for frags be $1 and colonies $5...
> 
> Just a thought. I do like the fact of having vendors and seeing the best stuff out there but having an auction would be great too...


There likely will not be an auction.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll be there. Sounds fun!


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Can we know who the vendors are yet?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

As soon as I've confirmed the venue, I will confirm the vendor list.
Feel free to announce if you yourself are planning on being one of them. And if you haven't contacted me yet, please do.
We live in a world of bureaucracy... It takes a while for the paper work to go through all of the right channels and be signed off on officially


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

whoop whoop, bean bag frags will be there.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Solid!!!!! Thanks Marg for setting this up!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

your welcome.
Hope to have the venue confirmed soon.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

You know I'm there... !!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great, Marg. Won't miss this one.


----------



## CAD (Mar 7, 2013)

CAD Lights will be coming to the show as well, and we will have some new products for you guys to see! And just like the London Frag Fest, everything will be on show special.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

This will be a crazy turnout. Kraken will be there


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Team mjc will be there fosho!!!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

OHH gerrd. I'll be thurrr.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome 
So glad to hear everyone's enthusiasm. Had a little setback with the venue - was going to do it at a highschool downtown, but when I got down to the nitty gritty, the tdsb has a clause in a secondary permit contract that you can't tape down anything to the gym floors... I couldn't exactly have people tripping over wires, so, am now looking at other venues. might be slightly more expensive for vendors, but still totally worth their while. I anticipate a lot of people coming to this event, so finding a venue that can cope with more than 200 people has been a bit of a chore, too. Right now I already have more than 30 vendor tables spoken for, and we're still months away! If anyone on the forum has is a graphic artist, or is friendly with one, please give me a shout. 
Thank you to everyone for their support!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Denise's uncle does graphic arts for commercial advertising...and he's a freelancer!! I'll contact him for you


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I am a graphic designer 

I work at north america's largest web design company as their Senior Designer and Websites Co-Ordinator, have been there for about 5 yrs now.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Very cool James. Would you mind share some of your work?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gtareef said:


> Very cool James. Would you mind share some of your work?


his name is not James 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey, yeah totally.

OK so this is my old portfolio. It got half done and abandoned when I was considering a job change a while ago:
http://www.cameronbillinghurst.com/

I've deleted the website examples so they will show as dead images.
You will notice a lot of this is dated and older stuff - I really do need update it 

Not my most impressive work, but a general idea of what I was capable of 5 years ago  I've only gotten better. I've literally made thousands of websites while with the company I am with now, so remembering and finding my favourites has become a chore (hence the empty graphic design section on my site).

Thanks!
Cameron *James* Billing*hurst*


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

sig said:


> his name is not James


My apologies. Sig, you know everything 



JamesHurst said:


> Hey, yeah totally.
> 
> OK so this is my old portfolio. It got half done and abandoned when I was considering a job change a while ago:
> http://www.cameronbillinghurst.com/
> ...


Im asking just in case someone asks for a designer. Thanks for the link


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Quick announcement, but emails to follow.
I'm going to extend the early bird deadline to Friday because of the long weekend, and allow for paypal payments as well, just in case any of you feel weird about sending money to a complete stranger, as it allows for recourse.
For the individual vendors, if you want to pay half by Friday and the other half by Sept. 1st, you can still have the early bird amount.
I have to pay the venue this week - I'll announce where it as as soon as I sign the contract later this week, but I assure you, its great, and can accommodate so many more people - about 450 people, not including vendors.
Its a short walk from both the ttc and go (under 10 minutes), with parking on site. 
If you were thinking of being a vendor and have changed your mind, please also let me know. But I hope everyone can make it!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"Its a short walk from both the ttc and go (under 10 minutes)"

That's very good to hear.


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Burns I might be able to give you a ride there if it makes it easier for you. Just make it to my house


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

That would be great, Dave. Then I can finally drop of that pom-pom xenia. PM your street #.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*Venue announcement*

Hey everyone, 
Just wanted to announce that I've confirmed the venue.
Toronto Frags 2013 will take place at Metropolis Factory, in the Junction (Dundas West/Bloor West). Its a stunning refurbished pump house from days gone by.
I hope to have the website up next week


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great place for the event.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Great Marg!!!!!!!


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

Very Exciting


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

yes marg!!! thats like my back yard


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG this is sweet. I didn't realize the date was October 5. I can make that date just fine.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

The website is now up:
www.TorontoFrags.com

check it out


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing list of vendors and sponsors! Can't wait for this one.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

There is still space for 3 vendors: 2 full tables, and 1 half.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow - the site has only been up a few hours and I've already had 290 views...
Amazing! thanks for all of the interest guys!


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

Im so excited, keep up the great work!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thought I'd post it here, first 

The first 100 people to buy tickets will get 5 free raffle tickets.
Raffle prizes, despite very few pictures up, already include an ecotech marine pump, salt, cadlights 8g pico, and designer palys.

Don't wait until the last day...
If we run to capacity (500 people), unfortunately some people will be out of luck.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeeeeee!!

I'm going to state the obvious anyway: with Bloor Street and Dundas Street close by; and the Roncesvalles neighbourhood in general.....there are some great pubs and 'mom and pop' eateries nearby. Did I mention pubs?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in tickets purchased.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

We will have food. Either some great trucks like the Gringos and Caplanskys, or someone at the venue. But I'm all up for hitting the pub at the end of the day.
I'm going to need a drink lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Oooo..... Caplansky's, Burrito Boys, Smoke's Poutinerie, Hogtown Smoke, Buster's Sea Cove, Fidel Gastro.....Gourmet Bitches - yeah they're real.

MMmmm.....Donuts.....

www.torontofoodtrucks.ca


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mmmm, Pubs, and food, and beer....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

J_T said:


> Mmmm, Pubs, and food, and beer....


.....and FRAGS. 

What a day this is going to be.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Forgot to give Marg my money for my ticket :-( Can't wait!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I will be there for sure.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very Exciting!!!!! I will plan to be there


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> .....and FRAGS.
> 
> What a day this is going to be.


++++++++++++++++++1.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

any parking there and what date is it?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

My friend Greg 
Look at the website : www.TorontoFrags.com
Its Saturday October 5 from 10-5.
There is street parking free on all of the residential streets nearby as well as Dupont. There may be parking near the site (for a couple of dollars) if the builder hasn't started working on a lot nearby, but I won't know until September.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry. do not know how I missed it 
will be there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

check out the updated website for Toronto Frags, with new vendors and a few raffle items added:
www.TorontoFrags.com


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

zoanthids.com has joined the fray... we are going to have some sweet palys!

Please feel free to contact vendors that don't have retail locations, or those with retail locations that are not local about pre-orders and they can bring things to Toronto for you.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome line-up! And a food truck to boot...this is going to be an amazing show.

Are any of the vendors bringing dry goods? I know I see ORG and ARA but are they bringing anything other than corals?


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I will have some dry goods. Going to try and bring some equipment to sell .


----------



## CAD (Mar 7, 2013)

CAD Lights will be there with a full line up of skimmers and reactors. We will also bring some of our star fire aquariums. 

See you there everyone!


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

CAD said:


> CAD Lights will be there with a full line up of skimmers and reactors. We will also bring some of our star fire aquariums.
> 
> See you there everyone!


Next fest I go to I will need to have a seperate wallet to shop at your table. Made the mistake of buying a butt load of frags before seeing your table in London. Great stuff and was more then impressed with the demostrations.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk 4


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

CAD said:


> CAD Lights will be there with a full line up of skimmers and reactors. We will also bring some of our star fire aquariums.
> 
> See you there everyone!


Sweet! I've been interested in seeing the nano skimmer and nano reactor in action.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> My friend Greg
> Look at the website : www.TorontoFrags.com
> Its Saturday October 5 from 10-5.
> There is street parking free on all of the residential streets nearby as well as Dupont. There may be parking near the site (for a couple of dollars) if the builder hasn't started working on a lot nearby, but I won't know until September.


 I'm going to be out of town again that weekend


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

D: D: D:!! Ameekplec! D:

I am going to try for sure to be there. I want to bring the kids so hopefully there are still tickets left!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Awesome line-up! And a food truck to boot...this is going to be an amazing show.
> 
> Are any of the vendors bringing dry goods? I know I see ORG and ARA but are they bringing anything other than corals?





uniboob said:


> I will have some dry goods. Going to try and bring some equipment to sell .


I haven't heard too much about what people are bringing yet, but we do have several vendors who sell dry goods, so you can also contact them about bringing you something specific as space is a bit limiting.



ameekplec. said:


> I'm going to be out of town again that weekend


oh no !



Ciddian said:


> D: D: D:!! Ameekplec! D:
> 
> I am going to try for sure to be there. I want to bring the kids so hopefully there are still tickets left!


there are still tickets available at the advance purchase price, but goes up by a couple of dollars on the 1st of September. There are still a few tickets available will 5 free raffle tickets (first 100 tickets sold). Cid, if you buy advance tickets, just add a note about how many kids, and you can get their tickets at the door.

I hope everyone is also planning on bringing a donation for second harvest to get their free raffle tickets! more details are on the website: www.TorontoFrags.com

Looking forward to seeing everyone at Toronto Frags 2013 on Saturday October 5!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you are all enjoying what's left of summer! Just wanted to let you all know that the ticket price will increase by from $8 to $10 on September the first, so if you want a few extra dollars for frags, get your tickets now at www.Torontofrags.com


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I could come to this but I will be A) working at the shop, and B) finalizing some things for my wedding the following weekend...

Holly is supposed to be bringing me another scarface too...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

C'mon...you can get married any day of the year but how often do you see a frag fest of this caliber??

Just tell your fiancee that you need that weekend off!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"Just tell your fiancee that you need that weekend off!"

I'm sure this would go over swimmingly.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I have my tickets in hand and ready to go.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I will be bring our new line of Bulk Additives as well as other reef keeping essentials. Yes this includes Phyto 



altcharacter said:


> Awesome line-up! And a food truck to boot...this is going to be an amazing show.
> 
> Are any of the vendors bringing dry goods? I know I see ORG and ARA but are they bringing anything other than corals?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

can't wait... I'll need some more phyto by october!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

darkangel66n said:


> I have my tickets in hand and ready to go.


lol your wristbands will be waiting for you at the door.
Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday October the 5th!!!


----------



## LipmanJ (May 26, 2013)

So excited for this!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Very excited! There will be lots of pewpewing going on! 

~Tony


----------



## PELIGROSOPYGO (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you have to buy tickets in advance or can you buy tickets at the door?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

PELIGROSOPYGO said:


> Do you have to buy tickets in advance or can you buy tickets at the door?


Simple answer, both.


----------



## PELIGROSOPYGO (Aug 27, 2013)

disman_ca said:


> Simple answer, both.


Alright thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just got my tickets!  Suuupppperrr excited! I am going and I don't even have a SW ha. Maybe things will change.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ciddian said:


> I just got my tickets!  Suuupppperrr excited! I am going and I don't even have a SW ha. Maybe things will change.


"....Maybe things will change....."?!? That's a forgone conclusion.  Things will change......


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't believe its only like a month away!!!

Saaaaweet. Super pumped. 

Willl have lots of goodies ready to go!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh goodness, I took my kiddo to als yesterday and usually I have to drag her around with me. This time however she was alllll over the saltwater stuff. 

We pulled in and she said right off the bat, "I want to show dad an an-en-o-me" !

I had to wipe a tear from my eye... LOL Fish nerd mom alert. haha.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

CAD said:


> CAD Lights will be there with a full line up of skimmers and reactors. We will also bring some of our star fire aquariums.
> 
> See you there everyone!


Fantastic! I'm in the market for a new skimmer, hopefully you will be bringing some 2nd gen PLS-100 with show special pricing too


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Subtle Hint......*



fury165 said:


> Fantastic! I'm in the market for a new skimmer, hopefully you will be bringing some 2nd gen PLS-100 with show special pricing too


To the wonderful people at CAD....and other sponsors.....that's a subtle *hint*, *hint*, *cough*, *cough*, *nudge*, *nudge*, *wink*, *wink*....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> To the wonderful people at CAD....and other sponsors.....that's a subtle *hint*, *hint*, *cough*, *cough*, *nudge*, *nudge*, *wink*, *wink*....


Hey! I take offence to that Red.. I've never worn an eye patch


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm shameless. That's actually supposed to be me  Here's the rest of that scene.....Mods....feel free to delete if necessary (I'll understand).


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, the raffle prizes have been updated. Lots more to come!
Looking forward to seeing everyone on October the 5th!
I'll be at the MAST meeting tonight. 
The advance ticket sale price will be available to MAST members ($2 savings) following tonight's meeting.


----------



## CAD (Mar 7, 2013)

disman_ca said:


> Sweet! I've been interested in seeing the nano skimmer and nano reactor in action.


Here's a preview of what the nano skimmer can do for your tank. Had the PLS 50 nano skimmer plugged in at MACNA for 2 days on a frag tank.. and here was the result:


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

CAD said:


> Here's a preview of what the nano skimmer can do for your tank. Had the PLS 50 nano skimmer plugged in at MACNA for 2 days on a frag tank.. and here was the result:
> 
> View attachment 28510


Yep pulls some good skimmate from the water column along with it being really quite from what I have read.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I own one and I must admit it's pretty amazing for the size


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*discount code for Zoanthids.com and extension on advance purchase deal*

Hi guys,
Just wanted to let you know that if you'd like to make pre-order from zoanthids.com they're offering a 30% discount, and will bring your frags for pick-up to Toronto Frags on Saturday October the 5th.
Orders must be submitted no later than Sunday September the 22nd: use the code TFRAGS, check 'local pick-up' and in the notes section, note that you will be picking up at Toronto Frags!

For anyone who would like to avoid waiting in line to purchase tickets, I'm going to continue to offer 5 free raffle tickets to all advance ticket purchasers to be used towards some of our wonderful raffle items.
See you at Toronto Frags on Saturday October the 5th in downtown Toronto!
www.TorontoFrags.com


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*Many new raffle items added for Toronto Frags*

Check them out on the website:
www.TorontoFrags.com
Many more still to come!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Sweet prizes!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

@CAD: I'm hoping to buy a skimmer and reactor. Maybe I should pre-order or will you guys be able to take credit cards at the show?


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

disman_ca said:


> @CAD: I'm hoping to buy a skimmer and reactor. Maybe I should pre-order or will you guys be able to take credit cards at the show?


on the website says most take only cash

also just wondering if there going to be any saltwater fish vendors? ill buy coral too but just curious!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to assume there won't be fish since it's "fragfest" but who knows. Alot of the LFS's will be there, but you have to remember that bringing livestock means they will have to bring a ton of water and tanks with them. 

I know Kraken will be there with the "out of this world" designer clowns!! I highly suggest you buy a couple.


----------



## Luiiizy (Aug 11, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I'm going to assume there won't be fish since it's "fragfest" but who knows. Alot of the LFS's will be there, but you have to remember that bringing livestock means they will have to bring a ton of water and tanks with them.
> 
> I know Kraken will be there with the "out of this world" designer clowns!! I highly suggest you buy a couple.


yes i am aware that there is a emphasis on frags but i figured id ask , ive seen saltwater fish at reptile expo which suprised me so was just wondering.

i will definitely check it out thanks!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Kraken will bring their designer clown fish

~Tony


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Luiiizy said:


> on the website says most take only cash
> 
> also just wondering if there going to be any saltwater fish vendors? ill buy coral too but just curious!!


Some vendors have adaptors for Iphones, and Ipads that will let you pay with a CC at the table.

Fish are tricky! If the show was all weekend, then for sure fish would be present, but not likely for a day.

If there is something you are looking for, I am sure the vendors could source it, and possibly bring it for you. But prepaying might be needed.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a side note. Cash is always king in this situation. Most of these guys are dealing in cash only as it is due to what the business is so.

Just bring cash and leave the credit cards at home.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Aside from Kraken's designer clowns, Carl's aquarium will have fish at the event. He often carries some Florida fish, like the uber cute clingfish Gobiesox punctulatus that no one else ever has, too. If you are looking for something special, I suggest contacting the retailers coming to the event. If they have it in stock, they may be able to bring it, as Incredible Aquarium has done for me in the past. You can also check with Sea U Marine, Reef Raft, Oakville Reef Gallery, Advanced Reef Aquatics, and Aquatic Kingdom. 
Though cash is king, several vendors will be accepting paypal, credit cards, and some may even accept emt, though due to the lag time, they may hold the purchase until it has cleared. I'll try to post a list of this in the coming days, along with a floor plan, both on the website, so keep on checking. There are still a few raffle items to be added, as well.
See you at Toronto Frags!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Just bring cash and leave the credit cards at home.


Woah, though my wife posted that.... Its what I hear when I say I am leaving for a lap of the fish stores.... LOL

Also, this day, and age of smart phones, EMT's are easy  (and I do accept EMT's)


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

one more week! We need to see some teasers from vendors!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Just check out everyone's sites. Presales can be made I'm sure. But of course most vendors will hold out with a few surprises at least.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We might be there!! It all depends if Charlotte is in or out!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I will be able to accept credit card too just incase people dont have enough cash.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Ben J said:


> one more week! We need to see some teasers from vendors!


It's going to be terrific!! And we will bring the heat!!!

Here are a few teasers from our collection that have healed and are almost ready for the ride to TorontoFrags2013.


















































































........plus many Montis, Zoas, Acans Galore and much more.

Hope YOU'RE ready!!!!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mjc pewpew!!!*

This is a sneak peak of what we will be bringing We have 2 tables and 2 full tanks of PEWPEW Frags!!!


----------



## CAD (Mar 7, 2013)

disman_ca said:


> @CAD: I'm hoping to buy a skimmer and reactor. Maybe I should pre-order or will you guys be able to take credit cards at the show?


Hi disman and anyone else looking to purchase CAD Lights products, we will be setup with credit card capability. We will be bringing skimmers, reactors and aquariums as well. Our starfire aquariums are perfect for the frags that you will be purchasing at this show! Our 8g mini starfire tank will be in the raffle prize draw as well, good luck to those buying tickets!

Our products will be discounted for the show!

Cheers,

CAD Lights Canada


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

CAD said:


> Hi disman and anyone else looking to purchase CAD Lights products, we will be setup with credit card capability. We will be bringing skimmers, reactors and aquariums as well. Our starfire aquariums are perfect for the frags that you will be purchasing at this show! Our 8g mini starfire tank will be in the raffle prize draw as well, good luck to those buying tickets!
> 
> Our products will be discounted for the show!
> 
> ...


Fantastic news guys


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

CAD said:


> ...... Our 8g mini starfire tank will be in the raffle prize draw as well, good luck to those buying tickets!
> 
> Our products will be discounted for the show!
> 
> ...


I can't wait. Thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, just a quick reminder to bring a donation for second harvest!
Click on the second harvest icon on the raffle page of the site:
http://www.torontofrags.com/raffle.html
for a list of their most wanted items. Up to 5 items will earn you a free raffle ticket for each.
Instead of 1 of those dry goods, bring a bag of root vegetables (carrots, potatoes, parsnips, sweet potatoes) and receive 3 tickets, so you can earn up to seven raffle tickets while doing a good deed (4 dry goods + 3 for root veggies).
Its Thanksgiving the weekend following Toronto Frags 2013. Let's help as many families as we can have a healthy meal on their table 
Hope to see you all on Saturday!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll head to the food terminal and pick some goodies up.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I wonder if anyone is bringing mangrove saplings? Need a few of these.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

darkangel66n said:


> I wonder if anyone is bringing mangrove saplings? Need a few of these.


Carl's Aquarium is providing 4 sprouted mangroves as a raffle item. I'll send him a note to bring more 



altcharacter said:


> I'll head to the food terminal and pick some goodies up.


glad to hear you can make it. hope this means that your baby is on her way to being a-ok


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*Teaser pics from Reef Raft*

This is just a peek at what Reef Raft is bringing!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

*IAS Strawberry Shortcake for TorontoFrags2013*

Fragged 2 weeks ago and looking ready to go. I plan on bringing these to TorontoFrags 2013, a handful of TRUE Aquacultured by Incredible Aquarium Strawberry Shortcake Frags from a colony we grew from a frag, of an Aussie colony we imported in 2011.

Actual WYSIWYG pic taken of one of the frags


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice. I might show up!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Fragged 2 weeks ago and looking ready to go. I plan on bringing these to TorontoFrags 2013, a handful of TRUE Aquacultured by Incredible Aquarium Strawberry Shortcake Frags from a colony we grew from a frag, of an Aussie colony we imported in 2011.
> 
> Actual WYSIWYG pic taken of one of the frags


Wow...nice Bill. Did you grow that from those little nubs?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

darryl_v said:


> Wow...nice Bill. Did you grow that from those little nubs?


Thank you. That's them....or more specifically, that is one frag from the small colony those little nubs grew into.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's like Christmas Eve but only better!!!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

That's because we get to pick out our own presies.



altcharacter said:


> It's like Christmas Eve but only better!!!!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

rburns24 said:


> That's because we get to pick out our own presies.


I wish I could pick my own presents. Only starting cycle now . To bad I don't have a holding tank. Maybe I will win some dry goods at the raffle.

Does anyone know what time the raffle is around?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The raffle is usually at the end of the show but I'm not 100% sure. 

Also, if you have frags and live in the east end I could hold them for you for a couple of weeks.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

And again, thought I had it all planned out to not have to rush, and ended up pulling an all nighter!

So, if I am snoring at my table, give me a nudge 

Hope to see everyone today! Drive safe, Mother Nature isn't going to cooperate from the looks of it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope you were able to finish my little project Jon, i can't wait to see it. See you all there


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you very much Margaret for organizing this event

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Having a great time here. Tacos are awesome.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> thank you very much Margaret for organizing this event


+1 Great show Margaret and all the vendors, I can't wait for Toronto Frags 2014 



darkangel66n said:


> Having a great time here. Tacos are awesome.


They were awesome although I've had better Churros


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks so much! Really really nice to see everyone!  Sorry I did forget to say bye to lots of ya, my sleeping kiddo was a back killer. LOL


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Wow just wow. This was an awesome show. Venue was nice, parking was not. The food truck served awesome tacos. It was great to see everyone like Fragbox and Mad Jelly corals. You guys rock. The raffle was the biggest I have ever seen. I was very very lucky and won the Strawberry Wines from ZoaPal and the frag pack from Mad Jelly Corals which included Sunny Ds, red people eater, pineapple express, supernova , lunar eclipses and ultra blow pops. Thank you very much to all the raffle donors. Well time to put away about 20 frags. LOL What a great day.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Thanks so much Margaret! This was awesome! Can't wait for next year


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I had a great time. Thanks to Alex at Frag Cave for some awesome sps and John at J_T custom for the frag rack.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for organizing the event. It was nice seeing and chatting with fellow reefers and vendors. Cheers.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks marg for hosting an awesome event! Can't wait for next year! Team Mjc had a blast! 

~Tony


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Thanks for organizing the event. It was nice seeing and chatting with fellow reefers and vendors. Cheers.


Hey Red, I don't remember that vendor!


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> I had a great time. Thanks to Alex at Frag Cave for some awesome sps and John at J_T custom for the frag rack.


Thank you so much Jason it was good to see you again and hopefully again in the BBQ next year.
Thank you Margaret the show was fantastic and it was great to see so many vendors, hobbies and friends around.
Special thanks to Bill and wife from Incredible Aquarium who I find to be amazing people and thank you all too for coming to the event and support the hobby.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

*TorontoFrags 2013*

Thank you Marg for hosting such a great event. Incredible Aquarium had an incredible time.










And a big Thank you to my two daughters, who also had a terrific time, for helping out and running food and beverages to all of the busy vendors.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

FragCave said:


> Special thanks to Bill and wife from Incredible Aquarium who I find to be amazing people and thank you all too for coming to the event and support the hobby.


 Wow thank you for that Alex. It is always great to see you and your wonderful selection, at these events. 
My girls are very happy with all their new FragCave Zoas. I couldn't drive them back to London fast enough so they can put them in their aquarium. LOL

All The Best!!!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

It was an amazing show. We had a great time. 

We met lots of people and are excited to be a part of such a great industry!!!


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for hosting a Great event!!

I agree that parking was a bit of a PITA! 

Sucked that the raffle times changed!! I arrived at two JUST before the raffles were announced with food donations and another $20 to purchase more tickets but I was told it was closed....Guess the time was moved from 3:30 to 2pm. That was disappointing.....the times shouldn't have changed from those that have been posted for weeks a day or two before the event.

>jason


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Had an awesome time. Thank you to all who came out and supported the vendors, thank you to Marg as well for organizing the event.

I walked away with 6 raffles prizes! I was totally shocked as I never win raffles.

Prizes were:

$75 gift certificate to fragcave.com
$55 gift certificate to Aquatic Kingdom
Primo Acrylics Viewboxes x2
ORG Rainbow Trach
Wise Guy Aquatics Phyto
Frag Times nice Zoa Frag Pack

Overall a very good day. Thank you to everyone who also helped watch my table while I wandered.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

jkoot said:


> Thanks for hosting a Great event!!
> 
> I agree that parking was a bit of a PITA!
> 
> ...


The time for the raffle had always been 2pm, even listed on the webpage. http://www.torontofrags.com/raffle.html


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

fury165 said:


> The time for the raffle had always been 2pm, even listed on the webpage. http://www.torontofrags.com/raffle....es.
> I look forward to the next show.
> >jason


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks to Marg and all her support staff at the event!!

It was great to see a lot of new faces and the same old ones as well 

Next year, Roger has agreed to put my tickets in as he seems to have the lucky hand


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

jkoot said:


> Yes the website was admittedly updated a day or two prior to the event with the time change, I was told this at the show.
> 
> It just sucks if you weren't glued the to the website to notice the change. My daughter had dance, my son had karate and they both had swimming in the AM so I had it all planned to make it before the initial raffle time (I was childishly excited over the raffle for some reason); if I knew it had moved to 2 I would have created a diversion and left swimming earlier.....I would have either gone with a smoke screen or something shiny to distract the wife.
> 
> ...


My bad, i didn't realize that... I only recall 2pm since I had my daughter in tow and had to meet someone there at 8:30 Ouch - so no chance of leaving early.

In any case looks like you lucked out and saved money for more frags... Between Uniboob and I, it looks like we took the lion's share of the raffle prizes.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Next year, Roger has agreed to put my tickets in as he seems to have the lucky hand


LOL I've had that request from just about everyone.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

So what gems/deals did everyone get at the show? I'll start it off... A wicked Rock Flower Anemone







.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

fury165 said:


> So what gems/deals did everyone get at the show? I'll start it off... A wicked Rock Flower Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who did you pick that up off of?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Here are some photos for those who missed out on the amazing event 























































































~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

fury165 said:


> So what gems/deals did everyone get at the show? I'll start it off... A wicked Rock Flower Anemone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I got Roger! 









~Tony


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

thmh said:


> This is what I got Roger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats quite the haul!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Lets get names to faces. http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=347775#post347775


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Next year, Roger has agreed to put my tickets in as he seems to have the lucky hand


I am afraid you still can't win with him putting your tickets in. I witnessed that his daughter put the tickets in, not him


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

notclear said:


> I am afraid you still can't win with him putting your tickets in. I witnessed that his daughter put the tickets in, not him


Lol runs in the family...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hats off to Marg for a great event! had a great time and was really nice to see some faces again. Thanks to fragbox for the light that was donated, went to great use! also big thanks to john @ JT acrylics for hooking me up with my frag tank for the show, made things so much easier.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah man you looked legit!!! I also think you had a great spot in the place.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> Hats off to Marg for a great event! had a great time and was really nice to see some faces again. Thanks to fragbox for the light that was donated, went to great use! also big thanks to john @ JT acrylics for hooking me up with my frag tank for the show, made things so much easier.


Is it me, or is the water level really high on the right side only???


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

You're right. It is very high on the right side.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Could it be there is a wavebox or wave maker in play?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good catch. Nobody would set up a tank like that and leave it.



notclear said:


> Could it be there is a wavebox or wave maker in play?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nope you guys are right, my floor is a bit not level, need to pick up some shims to get it level..lol it's been a crazy week to get ready for the show.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> nope you guys are right, my floor is a bit not level, need to pick up some shims to get it level..lol


Well that is one quick way of doing a water change


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Well that is one quick way of doing a water change


don't worry it's all fixed now


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

So does this mean his daughter won all the prizes 

Roger you sneaky guy!!!



notclear said:


> I am afraid you still can't win with him putting your tickets in. I witnessed that his daughter put the tickets in, not him


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

This is what I got from the show


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alex, when you are ready to sell a few of those mushrooms you know I'll trade you some cash and chicharones!!!!!!


----------

